# Shaw Motorbike.



## cyclefreak13 (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I guess I should move this to projects. I was trying to figure out if my frame on my Shaw was an original 1901 or 1902 Rambler. The answer is No. The frame looks to have been a TOC girls bike that was converted to a boys frame. I assume it was built into a Shaw motorbike in the past 30 years. I got the frame blasted and found a bunch that needs to be corrected. The biggest problem is the frame neck is 3/8" twisted out of square. So, I have a bit of work ahead of me.



Why I decided to blast the frame.




Found bondo over top of the braze joint.



Let us see what is hidden under that paint.




Hmm, dogleg not fully brazed.




Still some bondo stuck in the bronze.





Remnant of the joint from where this was a girls frame.




Neck joints. You can see where the top tube joint was modified when converted to a boys frame.

Well I have a few supplies to get like brazing rod and gas for my welder. So, this may take a bit to get back into shape and done correctly.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2021)

Any progress with this one?  We would love to see.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have been chugging along slowly. The past couple of months have been busy with work that pays the bills, so the Shaw has been sitting to the side. The biggest slow down was waiting on parts to build my wheels. It took a month and a half just to get the rims thanks to the USPS. Then it took another month just to get the spokes. But I will stop complaining and show you all what has been going on.

The frame before repair.





The frame during repair.











Let the brazing begin.









The doglegs for the belt sheave were an area of worry for me as they had visible gaps. So I just filled the entire join.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 17, 2021)

While working on the frame I made an interesting discovery. It has a patent date of Apr 25 1893 on the bottom of the crank.





Now to clean up the braze in the joints.





















While working on the forks I realized I didn't add the truss rods as I had planned. So I had to get to work.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have always liked the looks of the early Indian Motorcycles, so I was going for that kind of styling. Hence the headlight mount on the truss rods.





I had to also find a set of 28" fenders. I got lucky and came up with an NOS set out of New York from a collector/restorer who bought the contents of an old bicycle shop in the 1980s when it closed.









I even found a Lucas King of the road carbide lamp like I wanted.





Now on to the gas tank. Remember I like the early Indian motorcycles. So camelback it is...








And then I went to the metal supply house and OOOO SHINY...


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 17, 2021)

So camelback no more. Copper tank it is.





A little reinforcing patch for the petcock. And now I need end caps. Hand forming it is.









Oh I also got a Brooks B33 seat. Now I know a lot of you are thinking. "That looks like crap, why didn't he make the tank fill the top tube area?" Well I need an oil tank as well. I fitted a Best and Lloyd oil pump to it as well. I had a 1910/12 Harley I built a while ago and hated the fact that I could not verify I was getting oil while riding. With a total loss oiling system this is a bit worrisome. The Best and Lloyd has a sight glass and is spring powered instead of gravity.









I wanted the bike to remain svelte so it is as narrow as possible.





Oh I also fitted a Delta battery tube.










I mocked up the remaining parts to fit/make.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 17, 2021)

And that is basically where I paused. I still need to find a carbide rear lamp that I can afford. But the bones of everything else are there. Having sat on it I know the suspension isn't stiff enough. I do have a plan for this though.





I need to fit the belt sheave to the rear rider rim. Though the original rims are in decent shape, no way am I riding on 90+ year old single tube tires. Plus I needed to add better brakes. I got the rims laced up, but that is boring to look at so I will save you and just show the finished product once I get the sheave mounted. 

Not bad from where I started to now.








I will keep you all posted. Sorry for taking so long to update you all.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 25, 2021)

Nothing much to report. I figued out that my Cycletruck New Departure D hub needs new bearings as the outer had two that had split in half. But I did get the belt sheave mounted. Had to use some 1/4" rubber blocks to make up the differance from the wooden rim. It was a little nerve wracking drilling into the rims that took me so long to get, but I got it done. Oh and here are a couple boring wheel lacing pictures while Im at it.











Oh and I made a rack for the rear. Mainly to hold my panniers. I still need to make my acetylene gas generator mount. 





Oh and I found the more correct Schebler carburetor. The original Lunkenheimer mixers (carburetors) were not the best. From my experience with my 1910/12 Harley, I knew the Scheblers were a better more modern choice. Took me a while to find a complete one, but I got it finally.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 1, 2021)

Everything is looking great, I can't wait to see more progress.  I am curious why you used late 1930's+ channel braces for the fenders and not flat braces more fitting to the period?


----------



## mikecuda (Sep 1, 2021)

Following this build


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Sep 15, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Everything is looking great, I can't wait to see more progress.  I am curious why you used late 1930's+ channel braces for the fenders and not flat braces more fitting to the period?



I used them because I had them and I feel like they will be a little stronger than the flat ones. I have had to repair the flat ones before. 

Life got busy and I haven't really done much since April. It is starting to slow down again and I'm getting back to it. Hope to have the chassis done soon, and then it is on to the engine rebuild.


----------

